# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Sup with the attitude?

## Endurer

//Rant Alert//

Sup with these flamboyant, I-got-attitude kids? I mean have they lost their mind or are they still looking for one? This topic isn't directed towards any member so please don't jump to conclusions.

I have a few people in my contact list who have attitude written all over them. Although they are real life losers, they, on the internet, act differently, they react differently (compared to rest of the human beings) their expectations are outlandish, they think this planet was made for them exclusively whereas the rest of us are simply here to obey.

The problem is that these people are either a little too close to me or they are total strangers. I have tried all the alternatives but nothing really helps me or them. Guess I'll have to come out of my shell again.

The rant continues...

----------


## NInA

What was the question? :s n-ewayz..

I think they really need a break from their (N) life. Sorry to say... i don't even know how ppl like this survive ....

will comment laterz

----------


## RAHEN

one is close to u...and the others are total stranger....
wat i hve noticed in some ppl....i know in their real life they are not like that...but on the internet they are something...in their real life they might find difficulty in dealing with ppl...but in internet...they dont...they speak their selves...and even if they pretend..just think how long that can be...
the ppl in that group who are close to u....i think its time either they remain like this in ur life...or u make a pillar in the mid...
ppl in the stranger group....are stranger ...so i dont think there is anything to be done...wat u say..?

----------


## Muzi

hmmm listen up if its me your talking about then im sorry, thats all I can say

----------


## Miss_Sweet

attitude koi buri chiz hai kya:s

----------


## Endurer

Nina dear, I don't think a break from their internet life is what they need.

I totally agree with you Rahen sis. Guess I'll have to keep a good distance from them in order to remain calm.

Muzi I clearly mentioned it in my OP that this thread is not directed towards anyone. Why'd you think it's you?

Naila, the attitude that I am talking about is actually repulsive.

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..ok.......

----------


## NInA

ooo now i got it cookies ji .... hummmm ....

well, many ppl have attitude problems. Trust me, ask my clients. They are dying to talk with someone who can help them ... i mean for no apparent reason ... their ego doesn't allow them to be down earth type kinna person. They always strave for competition.

----------

